# My 2009 builds



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are my 2009 builds, its not very many aircraft but at least most of the wheeled things you see are aircraft related.
2010 will be the year of the Wulf...Focke-Wulf that is, with at least six being done for sure and maybe some Ta 152s near the end of the year.









Agentsmith


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

wow, what a year!
some awesome builds.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you CJTORINO!

I am way out of my comfort zone when I build ground vehicles but I wanted to have some of these wheeled things so I could include them with pics of my new aircraft builds for this year. Planned for last year but not built was a couple of aircraft hangers, I might get one of them finished this year.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have a Ta-152 in progress, but my airbrush is giving me fits trying to get the mottling done without spurts and clogs. I may need a new compressor too.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Great work! I love the paint schemes on all of them. Masterful work!
Chris


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Chris!
I love to paint, thats part of the reason I like making German WWII models.

John,
There is nothing worse than having a model ready for paint and then the airbrush craps out. That sort of thing has happened to me before and a year ago I decided to get some spare airbrushes just in case...its a good thing I bought my airbrushes then because I have been working reduced hours at my job lately and can barely get by on what I bring home.

Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Love your Work. Must of been a very busy Year....Cheers Mark..:wave:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

VERY nice batch of build-ups! I wasn't into the ground support vehicles until I saw your builds here, now I have a bunch on my to do pile :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for looking Kirk!
Early last year I was in quite a slump and was burned out on airplanes and building the ground vehicles was a way for me to get my ''mojo'' back. When I was finished with a few of the ground vehicles I was more than ready to get back to my airplane models...plus getting the second volume of Jerry Crandall's Dora book has also been a boost for me wanting to get more aircraft built.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

agentsmith said:


> Thanks Chris!
> I love to paint, thats part of the reason I like making German WWII models.
> 
> John,
> ...


Ya know, I tend to forget, but I have three. The Aztec I use for everything, and two different grades of Iwatas - oh wait, I also got the old Paasche from work when our AB artist retired!

I just never use the expensive metal ones 'cause I've rarely gotten any better results with them. I've never gotten very good with one, sadly.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks roadrner!

I hope that this year I will be able to crank out a few more finished models, I am off to a good start already.

Agentsmith


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

These builds of yours (and John's, BTW) are VERY inspiring; later this year, I'll do either a Stuka, ME-110 or JU-52.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Seaview!

This is a great time to build a model of a Me 110, there are good choices in kits of them in several scales and more new kits are on the way.

Agentsmith


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Really nicely done! 
Way more then I've gotten around to this year as well.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks iamweasel!

I might not surpass the number of models that I made in 2009 but my 2010 planned builds will be mostly aircraft models...including my ''secret'' bomber that might be finished by April 1st.
It is so easy to get distracted and get too many models going at one time, when that happens I end up with no models being finished for a very long time. My plan is to limit myself to only three models at a time to see if my yearly production goes up.

Agentsmith


----------

